# Valve Cover Leaking



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

:thumbdwn: My mechanic confirmed my fears of a leaking valve cover today. I didn't notice anything until the steal-ership mentioned it after I went in there for a discounted oil change a few months back. So upon my routine oil change this morning, I had my regular mechanic look at the valve cover, and he said yes indeed it is seeping, so he added a can of engine sealer and told me to come back in 1000 miles so he can see if it is still leaking. Back to the steal-ership, those goons said to keep an eye on it because it can be expensive to fix, in the $1500 neighborhood, my trusty mechanic grimaced when I asked about fixing the problem which leads me to believe that it is not cheap or easy, I need some advice on dealing with the problem and how much fixing a leaky valve cover should usually run, thanks fellas.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not to familiar with the Z32, but wouldnt you just need a new gasket? Should be more than $20 bucks plus some copper spray sealer 5$. Plus the time to do all that yourself. I'm a Datsun guy so for us it's pretty simple, i'm guessing with the Z its a lot more of a hassle moving parts to get to the cover.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

funny you mention, the steal-ership said I had a leaking valve cover gasket, my mechanic, who knows the Z really well, exclaimed that there is no gasket on the z32 valve cover.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> I'm not to familiar with the Z32, but wouldnt you just need a new gasket? Should be more than $20 bucks plus some copper spray sealer 5$. Plus the time to do all that yourself. I'm a Datsun guy so for us it's pretty simple, i'm guessing with the Z its a lot more of a hassle moving parts to get to the cover.


On a Z32 you need to remove the plenum and a bunch of small little hose that are underneath the plenum which cost about $100+.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

No gasket thats interesting. What kind of oil did you have prior to the oil change? I have noticed that sometimes changing to a different weight, or even changing from synthetic to regular may effect seals on certain cars.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay found out that your car should have gaskets. They cost about $20 bucks for the set. Get new one's and seal them in, should stop the leak.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Okay found out that your car should have gaskets. They cost about $20 bucks for the set. Get new one's and seal them in, should stop the leak.


Lets not forget the plenum gasket, EGR gaskets, and coolent hoses. This stuff is about $100-150.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

okay so if you had to ballpark parts and labor what would you say?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

If your going the mechanic route it shouldnt cost you more than 2-300 bucks. If you did it all yourself you probably wouldnt even break 100 bucks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> If your going the mechanic route it shouldnt cost you more than 2-300 bucks. If you did it all yourself you probably wouldnt even break 100 bucks.


I do about 95% of the work on my Z32TT so I do know what I'm talking about then I say it WILL COST YOU more then $100 doing it the DYI route.

Have you ever worked on a VG30DeTT let alone seen a engine this?










Now tell me what legit mechanic will work on that engine for $300? BTW that is my Z.


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

only the intake valve covers use that gasket. you use RTV for the exhaust valve covers.

plenum removal = upper-lower plenum gasket + EGR-plenum gasket (2x).

spongerider, i never see you around socal. us black socal Zs need to stick together (you, me, ZXRider, and whoever else).


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

btw fellas, im rocking a na here, not sure if that changes the perspective, and incidentally, im only good at research and finding good mechanics, so all diy plans are out the window. What's a fair price for the parts and labor from a shop, I do want to make sure im getting a good deal, and the dealerships $1500 ballpark was extremely laughable.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

apudapus said:


> only the intake valve covers use that gasket. you use RTV for the exhaust valve covers.
> 
> plenum removal = upper-lower plenum gasket + EGR-plenum gasket (2x).
> 
> spongerider, i never see you around socal. us black socal Zs need to stick together (you, me, ZXRider, and whoever else).


That is because I cruise at night in my super hero outfit! And that ZXrider is a ZXnoobie.  Tell that kid I'm still faster then him


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> That is because I cruise at night in my super hero outfit! And that ZXrider is a ZXnoobie.  Tell that kid I'm still faster then him


that's true, he is a noob. but his Z is looking nicer and nicer. i guess speed isn't a factor for him. do you have a mask, cape, and tights with a big Z on your chest?



socalzbone said:


> btw fellas, im rocking a na here, not sure if that changes the perspective, and incidentally, im only good at research and finding good mechanics, so all diy plans are out the window. What's a fair price for the parts and labor from a shop, I do want to make sure im getting a good deal, and the dealerships $1500 ballpark was extremely laughable.


no difference between NA and turbo valve covers. it's much easier to get to the valve covers on an NA though. $100 would be a good price on labor. parts will be less, you just need to buy some RTV and the intake gasket.

while you're down there, get rid of the throttle coolant lines. the guy that's doing the work for you will understand how much of a time saver that'll be for the next guy.

i'd help you out, but school is a priority for me right now. if you can wait until mid-late december...


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

socalzbone said:


> funny you mention, the steal-ership said I had a leaking valve cover gasket, my mechanic, who knows the Z really well, exclaimed that there is no gasket on the z32 valve cover.


Hi i have built quite a few Z32 motors and i can confirm there is a gasket on the valve covers but it isnot easy to get to, if you Z mechanic says there are no gaskets then im sorry but he aint a Z mechanic.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> I do about 95% of the work on my Z32TT so I do know what I'm talking about then I say it WILL COST YOU more then $100 doing it the DYI route.
> 
> Have you ever worked on a VG30DeTT let alone seen a engine this?
> 
> ...



Is there a such thing as a "legit mechanic"? I guess i'm not getting what exactly is the bulk of money that is getting the cost so hight. I hear valve cover gaskets, egr gaskets, hoses. What else costs so much thats in there in the process of replacing a valve cover gasket? Is something made of gold or platinum in there? I have done a couple small jobs on Z31's and Z32's. Z32's are pretty darn cramped though.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Is something made of gold or platinum in there? I have done a couple small jobs on Z31's and Z32's. Z32's are pretty darn cramped though.


You said you worked on them so you must know.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

OH yea I forgot about the 900 dollar platinum gasket


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

Z32s being so cramped is the main issue. to get to one thing requires removing this and that. when more and more things are removed, there's more liablity for the mechanic. one of the worst things to hear for a mechanic is "i came in and got this fixed but now this thing isn't working...".

i guess the price is to cover their tracks, just in case. ... well, that's what i believe. i am not a mechanic by profession but i have gotten paid for doing work on other people's cars.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea I wouldnt trust a mechanic, more than likely he is going to break something on his way in there to the cover. Thats when things are gonna start costing as high as what spongebob was saying.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

It all depends if you have your own small shop in the garage or you have to do work on the street. Mechanics don’t get paid for nothing. It’s their profession to know how and what to do in each case. The problem is to find a good mechanic. Well, it’s just finding a good professional in any trade.
One time I’ve made a mistake of thinking I can change spark plug wires on my LT1 car and doing it on the street. 5 hours of cursing and myself out, 2 burned wires. On the Honda it takes about 15 minutes. All depends on the car.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Yea I wouldnt trust a mechanic, more than likely he is going to break something on his way in there to the cover. Thats when things are gonna start costing as high as what spongebob was saying.


Ignorance is Bliss.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Mechanics don’t get paid for nothing. It’s their profession to know how and what to do in each case. The problem is to find a good mechanic. Well, it’s just finding a good professional in any trade.


Very true. :cheers:


----------

